
Ask HN: Most Current Kotlin/Android-Studio Learning Material? - OrgNet
I tried a few books, and Google changes the rules so quickly that the books were already outdated.
======
parvenu74
[https://developer.android.com/docs](https://developer.android.com/docs)

Most, if not all, of the code samples allow selecting Kotlin or Java.

------
tomkarho
There is also a book from Big Nerd Ranch called Android Programming: The Big
Nerd Ranch Guide which had an update rather recently. The 4th edition is
written in Kotlin.

~~~
OrgNet
thanks, that looks good, I also found this free Udacity course that seems
pretty up-to-date: [https://www.udacity.com/course/developing-android-apps-
with-...](https://www.udacity.com/course/developing-android-apps-with-kotlin--
ud9012)

